# Looking to Lease 400-600 acres in Mid-Ga



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Dec 7, 2011)

My friend and I are looking to start a club or take over a lease in Twiggs, Macon, Pulaski, or Houston Co. starting next year and hunting it from now on. We have enough people to lease at least 400-600 acres. A place with a camp house or camping area would be great.


----------



## WAG1 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Dooly county 400 - 550 acres*

Tired of planted pine hunting? Here is 4oo - 550 acres in Eastern Dooly County, plenty of deer, turkey, dove and hogs. Rolling land, not flat land, combination of hardwoods, some planted pines, old pasture, water hole, open land, plenty of trails, fire brakes and camp site with electric. Will lease for deer and turkey or separately. Can do dove fields as well.

THIS PROPERTY IS IN DOOLY COUNTY
IT IS 400 - 550 ACRES
THIS IS A HUNTING LEASE

$17.00 PER ACRE
229 886 8350


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Dec 21, 2011)

Still looking, have eight guys already lined up..


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Jan 3, 2012)

bump


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club (Jan 24, 2012)

bump


----------

